# SMELLY WATER???? NE ONE HELP?



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey i am getting a nasty aroma from my tnak i amdoing 40% water changes per week....


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

How often do you vacuum? That should be done every time you do a water change.
Check under your plants, decorations, etc...there might be a piece of food stuck under there.
If you're feeding pellets, stop for a while and see if the smell goes away. I rarely feed pellets anymore because the stink the hell out of my tank even if I remove them after 15 minutes or so.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

agreed ^ There is probably some rotting food somewhere


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Possibly a dead feeder in your filter or a ton of organic matter on your filter media. try cleaning the tank top, sometimes glass canopies can get funky.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

Vacuum the gravel. and change the carbon in your filters, and if you don't use carbon in your filters , you probably should. i new a guy who kept Discus in a tank heavily planted with Giant Vals, he NEVER vacuumed the gravel, the plants grew something like 6-10 inches a week, but every time he'd thin out the plants, the "mud" under the gravel was black and smelled like raw sewage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

What do you feed them?

Certain foods left in the water overnight will putrify the water like the left-over pieces of live minnows.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah sounds liek you have had some organic matter in there rotting a little, or sometimes if your tank isnt cycled properly and you add food and fish it can smell bad too


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Simplest way to tell is to just test your water because poor water conditions usually cause it to smell and foam. If your readings are threw the roof it's possible you have something rotting like everyone has said but it may also be a sign that your tank has not yet been cycled.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> Simplest way to tell is to just test your water because poor water conditions usually cause it to smell and foam. If your readings are threw the roof it's possible you have something rotting like everyone has said but it may also be a sign that your tank has not yet been cycled.


Your avatar disturbs me..I dont know why? I actually cover it and type with 1 hand so I dont have to see it...im almost 30! 
anyway..

Ive had that problem before and carbon could help if it ISNT all the above mentioned..clean the gravel maybe if you have ornaments you should pull them out and CLEAN THE HELL out of them.
I dont use ornaments anymore b/c of all the horrible stuff that ends up inside them!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Seriously?????.....you cover the screen???........lol .......It's just a window licker!

Anyways.....I have one of those plastic molded funky lookin' tree stump things, which has a hollow center. When I took that thing out of the tank a while ago....there was the most funkin' ass smell, like sewer poo, mixed with old nasty pondwater type smell....worst thing ever. Must have been killing my water params. If you have deco, it's a good idea to take them out and clean them every once in a while.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Seriously?????.....you cover the screen???........lol .......It's just a window licker!
> 
> Anyways.....I have one of those plastic molded funky lookin' tree stump things, which has a hollow center. When I took that thing out of the tank a while ago....there was the most funkin' ass smell, like sewer poo, mixed with old nasty pondwater type smell....worst thing ever. Must have been killing my water params. If you have deco, it's a good idea to take them out and clean them every once in a while.


DEFINATLEY!!!
i didnt realize and still have NO clue how the hell all that used to get in there?
I had it in my community tank now it sits under my tanks not in use.
POS in my Opinion.


----------

